
Sky Deutschland to broadcast adverts directly into train passengers' heads - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/media/10158311/Sky-Deutschland-to-broadcast-adverts-directly-into-train-passengers-heads.html
======
greenyoda
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990201)

